
Show HN: Obtrusive Livetest Chrome Extension - franze
https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/f19n-obtrusive-livetest
======
franze
the f19n Obtrusive Livetest Chrome Extension collects the whole lifecycle of a
pageload (HTTP-headers, server send HTML, document-idle DOM, ...) and executes
pre-defined and custom tests against the collected data.

It's designed as an obtrusice, in your face real world testing framework, you
can easily write your own tests. Hope you like it.

~~~
franze
Oh yeah, it already has about 500 active users, most of them from bulgaria.

